
Visualizing Docker Containers and Images - ludsan
http://merrigrove.blogspot.com/2015/10/visualizing-docker-containers-and-images.html
======
joepvd
The other posts by this author also look very promising. Thorough, not afraid
of theoretical backgrounds, and very insightful.

Will be revisiting this site when I can spend some time without interruption.

------
syaz1
Thank you so much for this. It can be hard to explain to the team about Docker
in pure text/speech. I'm sure the visuals will help. Will be sharing this!

